# Zero Clearance Tape



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I had a ZC plate for my Bosch 4100 benchtop saw, but didn't want to mess up the factory plate wit a 45 degree setting so I ordered a pack of ZC tape from Fast Cap. Took longer to open the plastic package than to install.

I made a couple of cuts, and it performed well. There are 5 strips in a pack and that will be more than enough for my needs.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks Herb for the update..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

They're supposed to help with miter saw cuts too. I may have to pick some up.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> They're supposed to help with miter saw cuts too. I may have to pick some up.


Chuck,that is what they were originally sold for, but someone must have used them on the TS, and now they advertise them for such. I have in the past used masking tape and duct tape, but they don't hold up long and eventually will roll up and stick to the bottom of the cut and cause a problem.
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

There was a question by a member of another forum ,if it changes the angle of the cut to be raised up the thickness of the tape on the cut end. Tomorrow I will cut and fit some miters and check them for square. The tape measures .53mm not sure how many inches that is.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> There was a question by a member of another forum ,if it changes the angle of the cut to be raised up the thickness of the tape on the cut end. Tomorrow I will cut and fit some miters and check them for square. The tape measures .53mm not sure how many inches that is.
> 
> Herb


 it's 1/64''...

*and I'm not the mathy type...*


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I was just about to ask the same question. To get accurate angles you would have to coat the entire table with it. Not necessarily blanket the table, but enough strips to keep the project level to the blade angle.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I put it on the SCMS and haven't seen a problem with miter cut accuracy. But, I don't make picture frames, either. It does reduce tear out. 
If it does cause a problem in the future, the shooting board will take care of it. But, a 1/64 would be problematic on a long bevel cut with the TS.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I think on a miter saw the solution was to put a piece on either side of the tables.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

sunnybob said:


> I was just about to ask the same question. To get accurate angles you would have to coat the entire table with it. Not necessarily blanket the table, but enough strips to keep the project level to the blade angle.


Bob,
Here are some pictures of an 8" piece that a couple of inches was cut off. They seemed acceptable, and longer pieces cross shouldn't be a problem, I agree with you and Gene on the ripping a miter angle and I think Chucks suggestion would remedy that.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I just got these and will apply them to the SCMS, but not the TS. I hadn't thought about the slight effect on the angle of cut, so I'll add a couple of strips on the outriggers to keep stock flat.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Some table saw inserts are adjustable. Maybe if you applied the tape to just the insert and then adjusted to compensate?


----------

